# Was ist das für ein Babyfisch?



## Ulumulu (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Ich bin seit ca. 2 Wochen glücklicher „Vater“ von mehreren hundert Goldfischbabys. 
Als ich heute den Filterkorb von meinem Skimmer säubern wollte ist mir aufgefallen das dort 3 Fischbabys gefangen waren. 
So, soweit ich weiß sind doch Goldfische anfangs nur schwarz bzw. dunkelgrau oder ?
Jetzt habe ich in dem Skimmer einen Farbigen (Orange mit schwarzen Punkten ca. 1 cm lang) entdeckt. 
Leider hat er an den Flossen überall so Pocken, ich nehme mal an das es ein Pilzbefall ist da er schon länger darin gefangen sein muss.
Da ich aber in meinem Teich nur Goldfiche und ein paar junge Kois halte (Die unmöglich schon geschlechtsreif sind)  kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es ein Koibaby ist.

Habe mal ein Bild gemacht und hochgeladen. Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch was das für ein Fisch sein könnte.

 

Vielleicht ist das ja einfach eine Laune der Natur und doch ein normaler __ Goldfisch. 

Danke 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dr.J (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Babyfisch?*

Hallo Daniel,

ich würde sagen ein klassischer __ Shubunkin.


----------



## Ulumulu (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Babyfisch?*

Hallo Jürgen

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Habe nach längerem intensiven suchen in meinem Teich noch mehr solcher Fischchen entdeckt. Also mit Farbe. Waren aber nicht viele.
Nur Frage ich mich wie sie in meinen Teich kommen habe keine Shubunkins drin. 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bonsai (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Babyfisch?*

Moin Daniel,
da Shubunkins ja auch nur eine Goldfischart sind, waren deine Goldfische sicher nicht reinerbig, Mendel läßt grüßen.
Warte einfach mal ab, wie die Kleine sich entwickeln. Die Farbentwicklung läuft nicht linear, da kann sich am Aussehen noch viel ändern.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Ulumulu (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Babyfisch?*

Hallo Norbert

Wieder ein stück schlauer geworden.
Danke!!!
Bin mal gespannt wie sich die kleinen entwickeln.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Findling (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Babyfisch?*

Hallo Norbert,

habe meinen Teich seit Frühling vergangenen Jahres. Die Goldfische sind ca. 3 Jahre alt und wurden vorher von einer Nachbarin im Aquarium gehalten. Im vergangenen Jahr hatte ich gleich nach dem Einsatz Brut im Teich. Heute, nach ca. 1 Jahr haben diese eine Größe von ca. 2 - 8 cm (in diesem Bereich ist wirklich alles vertreten), und sie sind absolut größenunabhängig sowohl bunt als auch "naturfarben". Wenn kein böser Nachbar mit einem Eimer   nachgeholfen hat, stammen alle von "ganz normalen" Goldfischen. Wenn meine Beobachtung stimmt sogar alle vom gleichen Weibchen!!!

Allerdings stelle ich fest, dass sich in diesem Jahr ein viel größerer Anteil umfärbt als im vergangen Jahr.

Soviel nur zur Bestätigung der Aussage, dass die Entwicklung nicht linear verläuft.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## kohaku93 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Babyfisch?*

Glaube, es sind goldfische  habe nämlich auch nachwuß, sehen  aus wie auf dem bild.

Gruß
Kohaku93


----------

